# ACPI problem on Asus P4C800 (i875P)

## antst

Ok, I use ACPI-enabled kernel for a long time. It always has reported that it's work. And it has looked like true. But I never tried to see something with acpi -V before and look inside /proc/acpi... Today I've tried on machine with P4C800 mobo and have found strange things:

my kernel config:

# cat /var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.7-gentoo-r11/.config | grep ACPI

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

APM is switched off.

kernel boot parameters: acpi=on acpismp=force, basically it works without those options nowadays. It just appeared in mu grub.conf a long time ago. Still keeping, just in case  :Smile: 

And as a result:

# dmesg | grep ACPI

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports C1)

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

# acpi -V

No support for device type: thermal

# ls -R /proc/acpi/    

/proc/acpi/:

ac_adapter  button               event  info            sleep

alarm       dsdt                 fadt   power_resource  thermal_zone

battery     embedded_controller  fan    processor

/proc/acpi/ac_adapter:

/proc/acpi/battery:

/proc/acpi/button:

power

/proc/acpi/button/power:

PWRF

/proc/acpi/button/power/PWRF:

info

/proc/acpi/embedded_controller:

/proc/acpi/fan:

/proc/acpi/power_resource:

/proc/acpi/processor:

CPU1  CPU2

/proc/acpi/processor/CPU1:

info  limit  power  throttling

/proc/acpi/processor/CPU2:

info  limit  power  throttling

/proc/acpi/thermal_zone:

Something is telling me that /proc/acpi should be not such empty  :Smile: 

At least I expect to see something in /proc/acpi/fan and /proc/acpi/thermal_zone.

What's wrong?

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS in kernel config must be not relevant, it just switch on some features for ASUS notebooks. 

Something more should be switched on?

----------

## Lakanta

Did you ever find any information about why everything is so empty? I have the same motherboard and just got around to checking out the ACPI features, but I'm having the same trouble as you. I'm currently running kernel 2.6.8, but otherwise my configuration is similar to yours.

If you, or anyone else for that matter, have any information that would be great. Thanks.

--

Lakanta

----------

## VoVaN

The same styory here  :Sad: 

ASUS P4P800-E (865PE)

even with the latest 2.6.9-rc4 + ACPI patches from http://acpi.sourceforge.net/download.html.

Would be nice to know the solution...

----------

## vrln

P4C800-E here and exactly the same problem. I get lots of ACPI PCI interupts etc. The system used to be unstable with older kernels, but 2.6.9 ones seem to work fairly well (I've always used ck-patches). The ACPI problems are still there though of course.

----------

## VoVaN

 *vrln wrote:*   

> P4C800-E here and exactly the same problem. I get lots of ACPI PCI interupts etc. The system used to be unstable with older kernels, but 2.6.9 ones seem to work fairly well (I've always used ck-patches). The ACPI problems are still there though of course.

 

Do you use SMP kernel? I'm getting random lockups with ck+reiser4 patches as well as with mm-sources. Without SMP seems stable.

----------

## vrln

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you use SMP kernel? I'm getting random lockups with ck+reiser4 patches as well as with mm-sources. Without SMP seems stable.

 

Yes, I'm using a preemptible SMP kernel. I used to get random lockups with many kernels, but it looks like ck sources after 2.6.9-rc4-ck1 everything has worked... No lockups so far. Actually 2.6.9-rc4-nitro1 was the first kernel that has worked perfectly without lockups.

It could be reiser4, I'm using normal reiserfs.

Oh and mm sources have always been unstable for me, with my last system I was getting random lockups when starting X (agpgart problems) and with this computer I get a lockup as soon as I increase system load, ie, for example use emerge.

----------

## VoVaN

 *vrln wrote:*   

>  *VoVaN wrote:*   
> 
> Do you use SMP kernel? I'm getting random lockups with ck+reiser4 patches as well as with mm-sources. Without SMP seems stable. 
> 
> Yes, I'm using a preemptible SMP kernel. I used to get random lockups with many kernels, but it looks like ck sources after 2.6.9-rc4-ck1 everything has worked... No lockups so far. Actually 2.6.9-rc4-nitro1 was the first kernel that has worked perfectly without lockups.
> ...

 

So, my lockups should be reiser4 issue  :Sad:  Do you use SMT (CONFIG_SMT=y) as well?

----------

## vrln

yes, I remember reading some posts somewhere that complained about reiser4 lockups. 

Do you mean SMP?

I have this:

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

and if you mean SMT, I don't have that enabled. What does it do?

The only SMT thing I have in my config is;

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

----------

## VoVaN

 *vrln wrote:*   

> yes, I remember reading some posts somewhere that complained about reiser4 lockups. 
> 
> Do you mean SMP?
> 
> I have this:
> ...

 

yep, I meant CONFIG_SCHED_SMT, sorry, my fault...

----------

## vrln

Any progress on this? It would be so nice to use the temperature module in E17 :)

edit: I have googled about this for 2 hours today and zero results other than "it doesn't work, does someone know why?"... Looks like it's P4C800(E) vs ACPI, 1 - 0

----------

## Oak

Still the same problems? I have an Asus P5P800 with the same problem. I've just installed a couple of new fans in my box and would really like to monitor the temperature...

 :Sad: 

----------

